# Private Health Insurance



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Been a while since I last posted..but my wife and I are investigating Health Insurance...so where better to ask, than here!

So..who do you recommend, and why?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

For me ASSSA every time. They covered me for a trip to A&E after a dog bite only a few days after i started the policy AND they paid for surgery after 4 or 5 months despite a 12 month exclusion because I had no symptoms before they made an exception.

English speaking staff, reasonable prices and more importantly... when you need a claim they pay!

Avoid expetriate healthcare who, after paying for 2 yearrs told me when the dog bit me that I would need to pay the bill then claim it back (you dont think to grab money or cards when you need to get to A&E).


----------

